# Colorwood vs Spectraply vs Dymonwood?



## Ruth Niles

I just sold some bottle stopper blanks of, what I call "colorwood".  It's the gun stock cutoffs many of you are familiar with and have turned.  One of my customers said it's spectraply and another called it dymonwood.  I always thought these were three different grades or quality of dyed and laminated woods.

Can anyone tell me what I'm selling!

Thanks
Ruth


----------



## D.Oliver

As I understand it, SpectraPly and Dymondwood are two brands of of colored plywood.  They are not differnt grades of the same product.


----------



## its_virgil

The Rutland Plywood Factory burned in August and Dymondwood is not being manufactured. I've been told they will not rebuild but a possible deal may be in the works to sell or license Dymondwood to another manufacturer. 

Colorwood and Colorply are a couple of others.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Charlie_W

Ruth,   PM sent.


----------



## Ruth Niles

Someone just sent me this link and it states that COLORWOOD is a Trademark name for Rutland Plywood Corp.

https://trademarks.justia.com/774/61/colorwood-77461500.html

I knew someone here would have the answer.

Thank you all

Ruth


----------



## KenV

Hi Ruth --  

I use spectraply I get from the manufacturer.   One way to tell the differences is that the color combinations between the manufacturers is different.   A fast review of the color combinations will tell if it is or is not a spectraply. 

Odds are good that you have spectraply as they have targeted the gun stock market for several years.


----------



## jttheclockman

Basically they all are trademark names and may have some subtle differences. You can add Dymalux to that list. Weather they are made from yellow pine or hardwoods is probably the difference. Dyed with resin impregnated and put under high pressure. I use to get all my dymondwood from Hut.


----------



## TellicoTurning

jttheclockman said:


> Basically they all are trademark names and may have some subtle differences. You can add Dymalux to that list. Weather they are made from yellow pine or hardwoods is probably the difference. Dyed with resin impregnated and put under high pressure. I use to get all my dymondwood from Hut.




I'm not sure what wood Rutledge used to make their Colorwood and Dymonwood... but the makers of Spectraply is Cousineasx Wood Products and they are using Birchwood dyed and pressed to make the Spectraply and Dymalux.  The Dymalux is relatively new and I think using fewer colors/more earthy colors and fewer plys of veneers... also I think the spectraply has a wider range of color schemes than Rutledge did. 

I talked to Curtis about being a local distributor for him at one time, but never got anything put together .... and I'm not sure he is still with the company.


----------

